# Télé sur Mac



## Stefosx (1 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

Existe-t-il un moyen de regarder la télé (genre eurosport) sur un Mac via internet avec une application spécifique ??
Il en existe plein sur Pc mais je n'en ai pas trouvé sur Mac.
Sinon y a-t-il un moyen pour utiliser les app PC en téléchargeant un truc du style Windows Media Player, VLC, flip4mac ou autres...


----------



## twinworld (1 Février 2008)

dans quel pays habitez-vous ?
quelle machine avez-vous ?


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2008)

comme l'indique ton profil, tu as un mac utilisant un processeur Intel.
partant de là, tu peux soit créer une partition pour windows et y utiliser tes logiciels préférés (cf boot camp), soit opter pour une solution de virtualisation.

WMP ou flip4mac ne te seront d'aucun secours pour ton problème.


----------



## twinworld (1 Février 2008)

désolé, j'avais pas vu la configuration de la machine dans la signature.


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2008)

goonies777 a dit:


> Il y a pas mal d'astuces sur ce blog ...



toi mon garçon, tu ne vas pas durer ici, je crois. Ro


----------



## Stefosx (1 Février 2008)

Ok Merci. Je vais essayer d'installer Windows. 

Da Capo a raison, ce genre de site ne sont en aucun cas à indiquer sur le site.
C'est des arnaques, bravo pour la mentalité.
Sinon j'habite en France


----------



## naas (1 Février 2008)

De mémoire l'on peux regarder eurosport depuis VLC.

ah je vois zyrol qui rôde, arrivoir goonies777


----------



## Zyrol (1 Février 2008)

naas a dit:


> De mémoire l'on peux regarder eurosport depuis VLC.
> 
> ah je vois zyrol qui rôde, arrivoir goonies777



couic... Goonies777 

Première fois que je fais le modo depuis mon iPhone  un peu plus long que d'habitude


----------



## naas (1 Février 2008)

Cela ne doit pas être très facile :sick:

Il te reste a supprimer le lien dans la citation de capo 

capo note pour plus tard: ne pas recopier le lien


----------



## twinworld (2 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> Sinon j'habite en France


ok. parce que depuis certains pays, on peut utiliser Zattoo. Mais je crois que cette solution n'est pas encore disponible en France.


----------



## Stefosx (2 Février 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ok. parce que depuis certains pays, on peut utiliser Zattoo. Mais je crois que cette solution n'est pas encore disponible en France.



Oui je sais au bout d'une recherche de 2h j'en avais trouvé pas mal des programmes...
Zattoo c'est super ...
MAIS C'EST POUR LES SUISSES !!


----------



## esales (2 Février 2008)

Zattoo fonctionne depuis peu avec la France, mais il n'y a pas encore toutes les chaines.
C'est toujours mieux que rien...


----------



## Stefosx (2 Février 2008)

Ouai merci je l'ai téléchargé.
C'est pas mal mais j'ai pas les chaînes que je voudrais. Je voudrais TSR 1 et TSR 2. Mais bon ca C POUR LES SUISSES !!
Lol Merci quand même peut-être que ca viendra.


----------



## twinworld (3 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> Ouai merci je l'ai téléchargé.
> C'est pas mal mais j'ai pas les chaînes que je voudrais. Je voudrais TSR 1 et TSR 2. Mais bon ca C POUR LES SUISSES !!


vous ne manquez pas grand chose. TSR1 diffuse parfois une série américaine avec un mois d'avance ou un gros film du box office quelques jours avant TF1. Elle retransmet quelques événements sportifs en direct, mais sinon les programmes sont pas exceptionnels.


----------



## Stefosx (3 Février 2008)

Oui, certes, mais pendant les championnats du monde de hockey sur glace, ils transmettent les matchs et je ne voudrais pas les rater.


----------



## furet (4 Février 2008)

en france zatoo marche tres bien pour ce que est de la tele sur VLC il te faut free comme fournisseur d'acces internet ou peut etre neuf telecom sinon que des solutions logiciel payantes


----------



## marctiger (4 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> Oui je sais au bout d'une recherche de 2h j'en avais trouvé pas mal des programmes...
> Zattoo c'est super ...
> MAIS C'EST POUR LES SUISSES !!



"Pour le moment, Zattoo fonctionnera seulement dans 7 pays: Angleterre, Allemagne, Belgique, Danemark, Norvège, Espagne, Suisse. D'autres pays viendront enrichir l'offre quand vous serez en déplacement."

Sinon, il y a *Miro* et *Joost*.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

Et à votre avis comment le zattoo il sait que vous etes à tel ou tel endroit?
il lit dans une boule de cristal?

reflechissez quelques secondes.... 
et vous saurez _a -proxy-mativement _quoi faire
(et le mieux c'est via une autre session avec d'autres reglages....)

( j'ai rien dit )


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (5 Février 2008)

J'ai réfléchi mais pas sur d'avoir compris


----------



## stephlegab (5 Février 2008)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> J'ai réfléchi mais pas sur d'avoir compris



  il a raison, il suffit que tu établisses une connexion via un proxy, pour "brouiller les cartes". Tu resteras donc anonyme et tu pourras donc avoir tes chaines.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

mais y en a des intelligents sur ce forum 
Même pas besoin de les aider

 en passant tatonner avec un proxy ca marche pour plein de choses...
comme voir son feuilleton preferé ( à la source, en  VO et sans  décalage...)

la seule difficulté est de trouver les bons proxys et qui marchent ( ca change tout le temps)
Mais il y a des outils pour ca , par exemple des extensions Firefox font ca assez bien...


----------



## MamaCass (5 Février 2008)

Et ton FAI ne te propose pas un service tv ?

Comme Free :love:


----------



## Stefosx (5 Février 2008)

Ah ça m'intéresse ça ... 
Pourrai-je en savoir un peu plus sur le comment faire ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

S'abonner à free


----------



## MamaCass (5 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> S'abonner à free



 je suis pas sûre que c'est cette manip là qui l'intéresse


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

Ah ca.... comme il poste derriere toi...

Quant aux contournements via  proxy 
faire une recherche c'est déjà traité

le principe de base est toujours le même
prendre un proxy vraiment anonymisant et vraiment dépendant du pays dont on veut berner les serveurs
proxy UK pour  sites de stream UK etc
proxy suisse pour flux suisse  etc


----------



## marctiger (5 Février 2008)

Du genre...

https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/3239


----------



## Stefosx (5 Février 2008)

Merci c'est sympa. Pour ce qui est de l'abonnement à Free je pense que je vais délaisser cette option..
Merci Marc. Sinon y a t il une solution pour Safari ( ouai je sais je saoûle ..  )


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

des combines y en a des brouettes
coté FF:   foxyproxy est pas mal aussi (pour customiser rapido et passer d'un clic d'un proxy à un autre ou annuler)

et on parle de tout ca  dans les archives

 mamacass , je savais que tu savais 
mais à 44 messages on a parfois encore besoin de découvrir  les balises "citation" ou...la recherche interne

même plus tard
la preuve: j'ai pas cité marctiger !


----------



## Stefosx (5 Février 2008)

J'ai vu qu'on pouvait modifier le proxy manuellement aussi.
Quelqu'un a une adresse proxy pour la suisse ?? 
PLEAAAAASEE !!


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (5 Février 2008)

Ouille, m'en vais  étudier cela, car je suis Suisse et Zatoo fonctionne bien , mais j'ai aussi une maison en France et c'est pour cela que ca m'interesse au plus au niveau, surtout pour avoir la Suisse

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'on pouvait modifier le proxy manuellement aussi.
> Quelqu'un a une adresse proxy pour la suisse ??
> PLEAAAAASEE !!


impossible de répondre
va un peu étudier ce que sont les proxies
 il y a plusieurs fils là dessus ou sinon des brouettes de sites ou quantités  d'annuaires de proxies
les proxies bougent tout le temps
certains sont stables d'autres beaucoup moins
(d'où l'intérêt  des annuaires dynamiques  , le web en regorge , de plus ou moins bonne qualité , ca dépend des critères pris en compte et des besoins)

l'important ici est d'etre certain de passer via  une IP de la zone désirée


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (5 Février 2008)

La j'ai fait quelque recherche, mais pas encore tout compris, a part  que si je suis en France, il me faut un proxi Suisse, la je comprend plus rien


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2008)

ben t'as compris l'essentiel ( pour le topic de ce fil)
pour les manips proxies voir ca ...avec lectures web (dont les fils proxies- proxy) et ensuite poster sur... les fils proxies


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (6 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> les manips proxies voir ca ...avec lectures web (dont les fils proxies- proxy) et ensuite poster sur... les fils proxies



Heue, oui, voir ca ... mais quoi ca ?, manque pas un truc la dés fois


----------



## Stefosx (6 Février 2008)

Bon j'ai envoyé un mail à mon cousin qui a fait polytechnique à Zürich et un an à Stanford et spécialisé en informatique pour lui demander un proxy pour la suisse. Restez sur le fil, la réponse ne devrait plus tarder.. (enfin j'éspère...) !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2008)

Ah....  parce que tu ne sais pas faire de recherches sur le web?
Alors voilà
tu cherches des infos sur les voitures audi tu tapes Audi 
tu cherches des infos sur les proxies (proxy) en suisse je te laisse deviner quelles entrées utiliser....

et encore une fois 
un log de proxy peut etre valable un mercredi à 11heures et down  à 20h...


----------



## Stefosx (6 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah....  parce que tu ne sais pas faire de recherches sur le web?
> Alors voilà
> tu cherches des infos sur les voitures audi tu tapes Audi
> tu cherches des infos sur les proxies (proxy) en suisse je te laisse deviner quelles entrées utiliser....
> ...



Si tu crois que je ne sais pas faire de recherches, je crois que tu te trompes..
J'ai cherché longtemps un proxy pour la suisse mais j'ai rien trouvé.
Si tu es si fort, trouve m'en une d'adresse proxy pour la suisse ! Bon courage..
Mon cousin habite en Suisse, c'est pour ça que je lui demande, après je pourrais vous faire part du proxy...

... enfin si vous êtes gentils !!  (ein pascal..)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2008)

c'est carrément du foutage de tronche ou quoi?
:mouais: 


google : proxy switzerland
 quelques instants plus tard
des centaines de milliers de pages
et en haut par exemple, au pif
ca avec une dizane de proxies suisses
http://www.aliveproxy.com/proxy-list/proxies.aspx/Switzerland-ch
et ce n'est qu'un exemple


----------



## twinworld (6 Février 2008)

Stefosx a dit:


> (ein pascal..)


_ein_ pascal... man sieht, dass dein Vetter in der ETH studiert hat ;-))


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (7 Février 2008)

oui tout cela est bien, merci, mais encore faut savoir comment utiliser  

Merci


----------



## MamaCass (7 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est carrément du foutage de tronche ou quoi?
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> ...



Mon pauvre Pascal... Voilà ce que ça donne quand on veut aider les autres


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2009)

sauf que c'est plus compliqué qu'il n'y paraît.

pas moyen d'avoir les chaînes suisses à travers zattoo.com depuis la France.


----------

